# what performance should i expect?



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

i just bought a new mossberg 817 bolt .17hmr for $100. what should i expect with this. my friend has it and he says that he can could groupings and accurate shots. i just bought this until my savage 93r is in stock, got trigger happy.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Find the right load and maufacturer for it and you should be able to get 1-inch groups off a bench rest at 100 yards. Of course, practice helps, and it really depends on the rifle and the shooter and your choice of ammo.

:sniper:


----------

